# Concord Raspberry Dessert Wine



## Tom_S (Oct 31, 2012)

When my wife & I visited the Williamsburg Winery on our trip to Virginia, one of the wines we sampled was a sweet grape raspberry dessert wine which was quite good. I decided to try to make something similar. This is what I came up with.

Batch size: 1 gallon since this was an experiment

Ingredients:

1 gallon Concord grape juice
2 cans Welch's frozen white grape raspberry concentrate
1/2 cup sugar
1 packet Premier Cuvee yeast
1 tsp yeast nutrient

Mix all ingredients together, sprinkle yeast on top. Ferment and rack as usual. Little extra sugar is needed since the concentrate will have plenty of concentrated sugar, but enough will be needed to get the SG up to 1.098 or whatever alcohol level you desire. Three cans of concentrate may be needed to bring out the raspberry flavor since the Concord juice will overpower it. I ended up buying a pint of fresh raspberries, crushing the juice out of them, and adding that to the must. It might also help, after crushing the raspberries, to put then into a nylon mesh paint strainer bag and putting that into the must along with some pectic enzyme. After the wine aged the raspberry flavor came out well. This will be a full-bodied wine since so much concentrate was added. 

I didn't note how much sugar I added to backsweeten the wine, but I added enough to make it a fairly sweet dessert wine. Probably took about about a cup or so of sugar.

This is one wine I decided to not filter even though there's some sediment left from the crushed raspberries. I wanted full flavor & color in this wine.


----------

